# Partisan Bread, help, please



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

I feel kinda stupid here, so if someone could help me out, please. The better half wanted to try the Partisan Bread recipee that someone was kind enough to post and now I can't find it. I tried a search by word but nothing came up.

Does anyone remember where it is? 

Muchas gracias.


----------



## mmszbi (Nov 14, 2009)

Is it Partisan Bread or Artisan Bread?? Do a google search for Artisan Bread and there are several YOUTUBE videos with recipe and method. I have used them to make some yummy stuff.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

If it is the Artisan bread ...

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f35/my-daughter-called-today-4147/


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

mm and andi, thanks. That's what I was looking for. Artisan with an "A".


----------



## OldFashionedMama (Jun 18, 2009)

Partisan Bread :scratch 

LOL.... Democrat bread: 9-grain with sticks and pine cones, all that "green" crap 

Republican bread: Regular white, lots of butter, something actually worth eating....

Yay for Partisan Bread!!! :congrat:


----------



## tortminder (Oct 15, 2008)

If corn oil comes from corn and olive oil is made from olives, what does that say about baby oil???:scratch:scratch:scratch


----------

